# Suchfunktion für eine Homepage



## freakchannel (14. Februar 2002)

Wie erstelle ich für meine Homepage eine Suchfunktion?????


Thanks 
Der Freakchannel


----------



## Tribalman (14. Februar 2002)

Für ´ne Homepage-interne Suche,
oder Web-weit?


----------



## sam (14. Februar 2002)

http://www.hotscripts.com/Detailed/14120.html

edit: oder besser http://www.hotscripts.com/PHP/Scripts_and_Programs/Search_Engines/


----------

